# Zanesville, OH Handsome Buddy Adult M



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I am about 2-3years old.

*I went to see this boy over the summer & was told in the cell dog program & had an adopter when done. This program is to go live with inmates for so long to get taught obed. & manners. Well, he's out & who knows for how long now & STILL waiting to be adopted ! Took new photo of him Thurs. & he is ready to get out. Seems super sweet. Card said, turned in b/c too hyper ! *

*Meet BUDDY !!!*











*Cell Dog Buddy's Contact Info*


*The Animal Shelter Society Inc.*, Zanesville, OH 

740-452-1077
Email The Animal Shelter Society Inc.
See more pets from The Animal Shelter Society Inc.
For more information, visit The Animal Shelter Society Inc.'s Web site.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

:help: :help: :help:

Seems like a very sweet boy............


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Buddy looks so cramped in that small kennel at the Shelter. BUMP!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP :help:


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i'd take him if i could and was closer. i can handle hyper. He and i would get along great since i'm usually bouncing off the walls myself. Bump for him!


----------



## DaniaD (May 4, 2009)

Bump for handsome Buddy!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Buddy likely would be an "instant dog" for the right person(s) given he has already had some training through the prison program. He needs a job : ) and to get out of there...BUMP!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I'd be hyper too stuck in that small space - not to mention claustrophobic. He looks like he has already begun to do a number on his blanket, they should probably take it out of there. Wishing for a nice active home for the Bud-man....
______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Yea well, I might have got him excited as I tried to get him happy. LOL The guy did get a mop & cleaned up, but didn't remove his blanket. This boy is a big boy & most people want the med-sm sized dogs. This boy did not bark at me 1 time, came over for a treat, but didn't take (never probably had anything that good LOL), seems gentle, but ready to go play...............

Any takers ??????? Has been there since this summer.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP :help: :help: :help:


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP :help: :help:


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

This is him, right?

Bump!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Bump.


----------

